# Completely and Totally O/T



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It's been a challenging few weeks. The AC has been out for 3 weeks. It will finally get installed tomorrow. Storms ripped through last week and took out 3 of my trees around the house, but did't hit the house (whew!) but now, the Fates have me cornered...









4 little visitors were walking across the side yard after this latest round of storms. What else can happen...No, I really don't want to know, don't want to ruin the surprise.

-Paul


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Really can't see the image well enough to see what you see.

Try resizing it.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like stinkers


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pepe LePew and family, I wasn't getting any closer?


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I have to say I'm glad you guys mentioned stinkers and Pepe Le Pew as I was having a hard time working out what they were! Your wildlife photography doesn't match your skill at taking photos of HO slot cars Paul!

Do skunks move on naturally by themselves? We don't have them in the wild here.

Sorry to hear of all your travails. Hope things get back on track soon.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My daughter took the pic with her cell phone last night. Unfortunately if they feel comfortable you have to drive them off or whack em. Been reading where lights and certain sounds will drive them off. Pretty certain if I shot at them they would retaliate and I don't have AC quite yet and all my windows are open. So we are going to work on motion lights and loud noise for the next few evenings. Some Zeppelin and Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Cheap Trick... that should do it.

-Paul


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

A very cool soundtrack indeed but you need to go modern to really upset them and move them on. Try Neurotica by Meshuggah (very weird time signatures, can make you feel a bit weird!), a bit of Disturbed, Good God by KoRn and have yourself a metal fest!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

I raised an orphaned family of six stinkers last year, they ate Cat food and became really tame, they act about like Ferrets do. And No, I didn't get sprayed. Eventually they moved off on their own, and I never saw them again. I can post photos of them at feeding time.....


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

We use to feed a group of wild cats because it keeps the mice population at zero. We found a skunk and possem sharing the food dish on multiple nights. We got a kick out of them.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I told Paulie no chasing skunks in a lightning storm. Hope he listened......lol.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's some pix when they were very tiny....


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Be careful with Pink Floyd. They may like it. I had a cat that every time I put on Floyd, he would stop what he's doing and lay down to listen.
hojoe


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
:wave: A 22 will move them along, up up and away :devil:
Can't stand the smell, more then once on a hot night they have let loose right outside my bedroom window OMG it has been a smell you can live without. :freak:

gt40 :wave:


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> :wave: A 22 will move them along, up up and away :devil:
> Can't stand the smell, more then once on a hot night they have let loose right outside my bedroom window OMG it has been a smell you can live without. :freak:
> 
> gt40 :wave:


Smells just like the two skunk's that argue about EVERYTHING on SCI.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

RjAFX said:


> Smells just like the two skunk's that argue about EVERYTHING on SCI.


LOL,Oh man, now that is funny. Choked on my iced tea but worth every second


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Some Zeppelin and Pink Floyd, AC/DC, Cheap Trick... that should do it.
> 
> -Paul


Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap might do it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Barry Manilow.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Tuxedo said:


> LOL,Oh man, now that is funny. Chocked on my iced tea but worth every second


,and Dave's up to DirtyDeeds.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gareth said:


> I have to say I'm glad you guys mentioned stinkers and Pepe Le Pew as I was having a hard time working out what they were! Your wildlife photography doesn't match your skill at taking photos of HO slot cars Paul!
> 
> Do skunks move on naturally by themselves? We don't have them in the wild here.
> 
> Sorry to hear of all your travails. Hope things get back on track soon.


yes they do nomadic lives, use moth balls under porches & foundation holes..
or I can send my buddy "Heinous-Anus" over, had some under back deck w/ hot tub... he let go a couple "Blasts", & they left w/ "White flags" on their tails....

Pete :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

they actually make good indoor/nocturnal pets (get VET 2 "Defumigate" them
clean & good on; pest problems & Door-2-Door sales type folks......

I personally use a berserk, foaming @ the mouth Boxer that jump/climbs
the front windows w/ great sound effects... even "J/W's" DON"T have enough Faith to challenge him :thumbsup:

Bubba (no insults 2 "J/Ws" intended..) 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Haven't seen the skunks in a couple of days...now I know why. This greeted me on the back porch on our picnic table. Not poisonous, just took me by surprise. He's about 3 foot or so.

-Paul


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Haven't seen the skunks in a couple of days...now I know why. This greeted me on the back porch on our picnic table. Not poisonous, just took me by surprise. He's about 3 foot or so.
> 
> -Paul


I believe that's called a "Chicken-Snake".. found one here.. in a box...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

!!!

Oh no, Paul! 

Bill said "Barry _Manilow_."

You played Barry White!

-- D


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Your snake friend looks more like 30 foot to me!!!...I hate snakes!!! Found one in basement, hanging on the door window blinds, guess he was sun tanning...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

he looks tuff


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

sethndaddy said:


> he looks tuff


Maybe he is a Tuff Ones?


----------

